# auf static Methode aus anderen Package zugreifen?



## ZAntjeZ (13. August 2004)

Hallo,

da mir mein Projekt mit der Zeit sehr unübersichtlich wurde, habe ich nachträglich Pakete erstellt.
Nun kommen Fehlermeldungen, wenn ich auf eine statische Methode aus einem anderen Pakage zugreifen möchte. 
Fehlermeldung: Methode nicht sichtbar.
Kann ich etwa keinen statischen Methoden aus einem Pakage verwenden? In meinen Büchern habe ich dazu leider keine Hilfe gefunden.

Tschau
Antje


----------



## RedWing (13. August 2004)

Ist deine statische Methode, auf die du zugreifen willst "public"?


Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Snape (13. August 2004)

Tach,
deklariere die static Methoden als public und importiere dort, wo Du sie verwenden möchtest, diese Klasse.


----------



## ZAntjeZ (13. August 2004)

Okay, ich hatte vergessen, die Methoden public zu machen   

Wie kann ich jetzt aus einem selbst definierten Package auf Klassen im default Package (verwende Eclipse) zugreifen? Was muß ich da importieren? 

Tschau 
Antje


----------



## Snape (13. August 2004)

N'Abend,
hau sie einfach in Deine Klasse rein. Eclipse wird dann meckern. Geh dann mit dem Cursor auf die rot unterschlengelte Stelle und drücke STRG+1, dann wird Dir Eclipse schon den richtigen Import anbieten.


----------

